# 1200A service pics



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

Some pics of a 1200A 480v service we just put into operation today.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's nice your poco allows overhead services that large. Anything over 800 amps has to be padmount here.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Is that a normal way for you guys to do your CTs?


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Is that a normal way for you guys to do your CTs?


What would you have done different?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

no biggie , but I would have never left the lug with such ab sharp bending radious


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nyerinfl said:


> What would you have done different?



The CT cabinets our poco requires have terminating lugs for line and load. It's a giant pain in the ass for big services


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

1200a?? What size parallels? They don't look to big


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

Julius793 said:


> 1200a?? What size parallels? They don't look to big


It's 3 sets of (4) 600 copper in 4" conduit. Pics make them look smaller because of the size of the equipment.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I take back my statement. Looking on my phone the picture was small. It looks great.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I take back my statement. Looking on my phone the picture was small. It looks great.


I would have preferred the mains came mounted vertically instead of horizontal, it made the entry of cables much more difficult plus having to form all the tight bends in the 600s took a long time


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> The CT cabinets our poco requires have terminating lugs for line and load. It's a giant pain in the ass for big services


 
Same here, Ive always had to terminate onto the CT itself.

If they use donuts around here, Ive never seen one.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've only seen the donuts inside a transformer here. Massachusetts. 
I did an 800 amp service they spec a ct cabinet for. It sucks. No real room inside


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> I've only seen the donuts inside a transformer here. Massachusetts.
> I did an 800 amp service they spec a ct cabinet for. It sucks. No real room inside



Yeah they suck. We have 2 utility companies. One CTs at the transformer and the other requires a cabinet. It surprises me they think this is a good idea, all it does is provide another failure point IMO. I'm convinced the 3000 amp ones I've done are destined for failure. There's no way those chincy aluminum enclosure can support the conductor weight on the lugs


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks good. Curious though it looks like thread less connectors at top of CT can. Did you not have a y means to thread the 4"? Also maybe the pic, but looks like wider spacing at the weather heads than At the can.


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

No Myers hubs?


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

amigi968 said:


> No Myers hubs?


There are Meyers hubs on the PVC going out along with sealing locknuts. On the riser side just used the compression connectors with sealing locknut, also siliconed all fittings on top sides of the equipment.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

Some updated pics of the PET/CT this service was built for, the job has since finished next time I stop back ill see if I can get some additional pics.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

nyerinfl said:


> I would have preferred the mains came mounted vertically instead of horizontal, it made the entry of cables much more difficult plus having to form all the tight bends in the 600s took a long time


Yea for a 1200 they sure didn't give you much room to make up. Those neutrals are tight.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nyerinfl said:


> Some updated pics of the PET/CT this service was built for, the job has since finished next time I stop back ill see if I can get some additional pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes,, I hate those----You are not allowed to move:no:


----------



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

Is that a GFCI style breaker ? Does 230.95 apply ?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks good! Except for that CT cabinet, yikes


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

For power company comparison.

Around here that size service would be pad mount with the CT's in the transformer. The meter would be no farther than ten feet away and not mounted on the transformer.

A smaller service, that has a CT cabinet, would require a "cold sequence disconnect" ahead of the CT. The disconnect would not be considered the service disconnect, and is there just to service the CT's. The CT's would not be that donut type, but a bar that mounts on a short piece of buss. The buss would have lugs for the service entrance conductors to land on.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> It's nice your poco allows overhead services that large. Anything over 800 amps has to be padmount here.


Probably because they know 3 25kva pigs will be enough :laughing:


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't see GFP on this service? How did you get by not providing Ground Fault Protection of a 480-volt 1200-amp grounded service?

The line side bonding conductor on the riser conduits is to small also. Based on Table 250.66 that should be a 3/0 copper wire to those bushings?


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

I still dont understand how I see locknuts and insulating bushings, yet he says he used Myers hubs.....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

meadow said:


> Probably because they know 3 25kva pigs will be enough :laughing:


 There is a little podunk waste-water plant we do work for and the POCO determined they needed a 1.5MVA service so their solution was to set a row of three poles and hang a 500kVA 1Ø can from each pole, then jump the secondaries between them to make a wye.

It's the most ghetto permanent service I've ever seen. I didn't even know they made 500kVA 1Ø pole pigs, and good freakin' luck getting that repaired when one of them burns up at 2AM.


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

Amazing what POCOs get away with.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

amigi968 said:


> I still dont understand how I see locknuts and insulating bushings, yet he says he used Myers hubs.....


The interior of the panel I posted is the interior 1200 amp MDP, not the exterior 1200 amp main.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

shortcircuit2 said:


> I don't see GFP on this service? How did you get by not providing Ground Fault Protection of a 480-volt 1200-amp grounded service?
> 
> The line side bonding conductor on the riser conduits is to small also. Based on Table 250.66 that should be a 3/0 copper wire to those bushings?


The 1200 amp main, haven't posted a pic of it, is a gfci breaker.


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

nyerinfl said:


> The 1200 amp main, haven't posted a pic of it, is a gfci breaker.


I thought that photo 2 didn't fit in...


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

nyerinfl said:


> The 1200 amp main, haven't posted a pic of it, is a gfci breaker.


That would be GFP...


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

nyerinfl said:


> The 1200 amp main, haven't posted a pic of it, is a gfci breaker.


Looks like Siemens equipment. Is the 1200 main a WL series breaker?

Did you have performance testing done? 230.95(C)


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

How about the new 240.87? What does the equipment have for Arc Energy Reduction? ZSI?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

shortcircuit2 said:


> How about the new 240.87? What does the equipment have for Arc Energy Reduction? ZSI?


 I would bet box of donuts the main has simple "instantenous" and doesn't need anything more.

Are you just leafing through the code looking for stuff to break his balls over? That's how you're coming across.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Big John said:


> There is a little podunk waste-water plant we do work for and the POCO determined they needed a 1.5MVA service so their solution was to set a row of three poles and hang a 500kVA 1Ø can from each pole, then jump the secondaries between them to make a wye.
> 
> It's the most ghetto permanent service I've ever seen. I didn't even know they made 500kVA 1Ø pole pigs, and good freakin' luck getting that repaired when one of them burns up at 2AM.


Did Central Maine Power do that?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

shortcircuit2 said:


> I thought that photo 2 didn't fit in...


I've worn my scroll wheel and my eyes out trying to see how the line conductors entered the main. Couldn't see KOs, conductors or anything!:blink:
Now it makes sense, it isn't the outside main!:laughing:


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a similar job in design under 2014 NEC and having Instantaneous Trip won't cover it anymore.


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

Big John said:


> Are you just leafing through the code looking for stuff to break his balls over? That's how you're coming across.


Sorry...just trying to build up my reward points.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

shortcircuit2 said:


> Sorry...just trying to build up my reward points.


...but what good are the points if no one is going to like you?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

shortcircuit2 said:


> Sorry...just trying to build up my reward points.



Don't steal my lines dude.


----------



## ChunkyDrummer (Sep 16, 2014)

MTW said:


> It's nice your poco allows overhead services that large. Anything over 800 amps has to be padmount here.


First thing I thought of. I've never done one and I don't think I've ever seen a service that large over head.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

ChunkyDrummer said:


> First thing I thought of. I've never done one and I don't think I've ever seen a service that large over head.


We did a 1600A 208V 3Ø overhead service in an old part of Pendleton for a historic western restaurant/bar/wine cellar/saddle shop. 

I've never done one that large before, and I'd be surprised if we ever do one again. The POCO used HUGE insulated taps to connect all the parallel runs together.


----------



## Ant73 (Oct 25, 2020)

I have this same task this pic gave me hope!!


----------

